# 1754 Complete rebuild (Steel plated Boat)



## irvan105 (Feb 22, 2015)

OK guys and gals. I have started my boat build and decided to put it on a few websites to help get feedback as I go. When i started my search i really wanted a 1860 but found a 1760 boat that peaked my interest! Drove a good piece to pick up the boat and when got there realized the ole boy had messed up on measuring and it was a 1754(give or take a little). What really caught my eye about this boat was that it was not aluminum. It was steel plated. This peaked my interest as I do not have an aluminum welder, but have all I need to weld steel. So any repairs or builds can be done myself and save me money!!!! That is always a plus. It has a 50 hp johnson that runs good but i plan on upgrading to either a 115 or 150hp. Any input y'all have or comments let me know. I will try tonight or later tomorrow to get pics i have so far up. Cant decide if going to put all of the videos up or just make a youtube link with them all. What would y'all rather see? Everything on this boat will be documented with a go pro camera as I have a few companies helping me out along the way to do some products. Just for reference this will be a crappie/catfishing boat with a removable bow fishing deck. Heres small list of things i have in mind for it.
Casting deck up front with all of it being utilized for storage underneath
Rear casting deck also with all being utilized for storage underneath
Center console with rocker switches to control absolutely everything
Bench seat in front of console for passengers
All wiring to be done neat and in conduit recessed under floors(will have 3 batteries full time)
All framing is done with 1x1 angle
flooring and sides will be made out of alucobond
Between framing and floor/sides a strip of foam(probably expansion joint) will be used for cushion
Going to be running hydroturf for all flooring and possibly sides(This stuff is AMAZING!!!!) 

Pics and Updates coming so everyone subscribe!!!!


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Feb 22, 2015)

You aren't worried about rust? Weight?


----------



## irvan105 (Feb 23, 2015)

Not on rust. It will be prepped right and have a zinc coating under the paint. As far as weight, majority of boat is 1/8 steel so not really thinking weight will be an issue


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 23, 2015)

A 48" x 96" x .125" steel sheet weighs about 163 lbs. A 48" x 96" x .125 aluminum plate weighs about 56 lbs. The boat should be "bullet proof", but it will be a lot heavier than an aluminum boat of the same size.


----------



## irvan105 (Feb 23, 2015)

Didn't know that much difference, but the option of being able to do all repairs and modifications myself definitely outweighs that factor


----------



## irvan105 (Feb 23, 2015)

Here are some pics before the teardown...


----------



## jfwil10 (Feb 24, 2015)

nice...send that motor my why when you repower


----------



## Johnny (Feb 24, 2015)

Do you have any intentions of finding out how much that puppy weighs ?

There is a land fill couple of blocks from my house. It would be easy for me to
go weigh the boat and trailer, come home, remove the boat then go back weigh
the trailer - then I would know exactly what I would be towing with my vehicle.

The only other "all steel" boats I have ever seen was an old French life boat.
All steel with a Chevy 350 inboard straight transmission setup. Not fast, but had
lots of room LOL.

gonna be a good build. I too am a steel fab welder - not too good on aluminum (yet).


----------



## irvan105 (Feb 24, 2015)

Not real concerned. I've got 3/4 ton truck so not an issue


----------



## jb93 (Feb 24, 2015)

Calculators out there to help with estimate. Just wondering if there is enough free space to fill with foam to help keep you afloat if you ever swamp
the boat or get a leak that bilge is overcome with. If this boat is 2x heavier than same size aluminum hull...yea it would be tuff as nails and you could
hang a big motor on it to push it nicely...but would it sink like a rock? Just something to consider from a safety standpoint.


----------



## irvan105 (Feb 24, 2015)

Where could I look at one of these calculators


----------



## jb93 (Feb 24, 2015)

irvan105 said:


> Where could I look at one of these calculators



Disclaimer - I am not an expert nor do I recommend you use any references provided as sole means of determining safe flotation factor for your boat.

That said, I recommend you google searching flotation calculators. I did so and came up with several hits that would appear to have
reliable information. Below is a link to the US Coast Guard boat builders handbook that is less the opinion of forum posters and actual 
formulas that could be followed to calculate required safe flotation. 

It does seem pretty complicated to figure it all out. However, it is something to consider when the alternative is inadequate flotation to keep your boat
from immediately sinking if swamped. Perhaps you could find an "expert" local to you to get some feedback from.

https://uscgboating.org/regulations/assets/builders-handbook/FLOTATION.pdf


----------



## irvan105 (Feb 26, 2015)

Sorry for taking so long on reposting guys. I been crazy busy with work and building few bumpers for some guys(helping fund this boat lol). Here are pics of the tear down and of the framing i have done so far. I have a bunch of go pro videos i will post them when i get them edited for time.


----------



## irvan105 (Feb 26, 2015)

Test fitting my seat to see how much i need to cut down, thats my temp console in the back lol


----------



## irvan105 (Feb 26, 2015)

Little Framing...


----------



## irvan105 (Feb 26, 2015)

Console build
As of now its 2' wide 18'' deep and 44'' tall. might cut it down a little once get in there but wanted to start tall and cut if needed rather than start too short.


----------



## irvan105 (Mar 3, 2015)

Kind of random but trying to get stuff together for it to have it ready when paint comes but looking at 2 options for fuel cell<br />
#1 just regular 12 gal plastic fuel tank in back for around 100$<br />
#2 (my preference) 4' long piece of 10"stainless pipe for a fuel cell which will net me just a tad over 16 gallons. What's your guys opinions. My main concern is weight of pipe (not 100% sure of weight but don't think it will be ridiculous) how thin of pipe can I go? The pipe will be a cleaner setup and I think will fit better keeping the weight uniform across whole boat. Also to consider I am putting pods on the back. Last thing to consider is pretty sure can get the pipe for free and stuff to make it at minimal cost


----------



## irvan105 (Apr 6, 2015)

Sorry taken so long guys. Finally got all bracing on interior done except transom ( waiting on some channel to come in) got everything primered and first lay of foam inView attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3
View attachment 4
View attachment 5


----------



## irvan105 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ok guys got floor set it and front deck cut down to sizeView attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3
View attachment 4
View attachment 5
View attachment 6
View attachment 7
View attachment 8
View attachment 9


----------



## Abraham (Apr 10, 2015)

I can dig the idea of a steel boat and it looks awesome but with each upgrade it just seems like it's going to end up way heavy. Any guesses on the weight?


----------



## earl60446 (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't see where the steel will be an issue. Best ships in the world are steel. Plus he has a truck to pull it and getting a 115 hp motor. It will be a beast.
Tim


----------



## irvan105 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ended up going with a 90 hp and outside of hull weight there are 5 sticks of 1x1x3/16 angle for framing and will end up being 3 pieces of alucobond for decking. I bet when console and everything is in it it won't be near 100 lbs heavier than bare hull.


----------



## irvan105 (Apr 21, 2015)

Got front storage cut outView attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 21, 2015)

I do not get it? Heavy and rusty needs paint all the time. Wow


----------



## irvan105 (Apr 21, 2015)

What are you talking about?


----------



## derekdiruz (Apr 21, 2015)

Can't wait to see this finished


----------



## Gators5220 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice build you got goin there bud. =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 22, 2015)

irvan105 said:


> What are you talking about?



a huge part of the draw of an aluminum boat is the light weight and lack of maintenance. Steel boats need to be chipped and painted often and are very heavy


Fiberglass is cheap (compared to aluminum) requires slight maintenance (no zero like a tinny) and weighs less then a comparable size steel boat.

I get the steel boat thing but the maintenance would push me away. We have owned by MirroCraft hull (in various forms and layouts that changed over the years) since 1974 - guess how much painting and cleaning have been done to the hull - ZERO!

still in good shape and no leaks


----------



## irvan105 (Apr 22, 2015)

That's great congrats to you. Got alot of steel things and if prepped and painted right doesn't have to be painted often and not sure the problem with the weight. It's about water displacement and there may be 100 lbs more than the hull inside boat.


----------



## irvan105 (Apr 22, 2015)

Guess how much price difference is in this boat compared to the others?!?!?!? Hmm mm might be a factor


----------



## irvan105 (Apr 22, 2015)

Got deck lid frames set it and console placed and drawn to cut out floor so can weld it to frame system underneathView attachment 1


----------



## irvan105 (Apr 25, 2015)

Made some good progress today. Got console frame welded in, rear deck finished cut out, console siding cut out and scored for bending, heading to get rivet gun now to do some attaching tomorrow!!
View attachment 5
View attachment 6
View attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3
View attachment 4


----------



## irvan105 (May 7, 2015)

Picked donor boat and motor todayView attachment 1


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (May 7, 2015)

Steel Jons around here tend to be Ferry tenders. 1650ish in size typically with 25-50hp tillers. They use them to push small ferrys back and forth between river islands. The steel boats can take the beating of the work better than aluminum.


----------



## irvan105 (May 7, 2015)

I'm hoping for the stability. Especially with extra framing


----------



## Zum (May 8, 2015)

The donor motor is a 90hp? Looking forward to seeing this project in the water.


----------



## irvan105 (May 8, 2015)

Hadn't been started in 4 years. Cranked right over super stoked. How do I post a video


----------



## smackdaddy53 (May 8, 2015)

Dang, that is wild!


----------



## Insanity (May 9, 2015)

Wow a boat I could weld on. I love it! Who cares how heavy it is. You could beach it on the ramp and only scratch the paint. Which by the way I'm voting for a Camo Paint job. What else would you put on a steel boat anyway. :mrgreen: 
Looking good by the way!


----------



## irvan105 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks guys ad yes it it going to be camo and hopefully be painted withing next 2-3 weeks


----------



## irvan105 (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorry been gone so long been crazy busy. Made little progressView attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3


----------

